# Turning brown????



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I want to think willows nose is turning brown. 
What do you think? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like it. A chocolate brown.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think my two's noses are turning brown too. Though, it could be the mountain of dirt they dig in on a daily basis.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady's is turning brown for the winter its half and half right now.














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

All these cute brown noses Molly's is brown too


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, I think it is Donna. I love a choccy button nose. Seymours has gone brown too, it started off at the top like Willows then spread down before going even lighter still x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Definitely more brown/black when sat next to Jake, so could be 😊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh it does doesn't it! I reckon Willow could probably make her nose turn whatever colour she wanted simply by using her awesome Willow power 
Look at scrummy Molly by her lovely lake


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lady looks like she has "snow nose".
http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/diseasesconditionsfaqs/f/snow_nose.htm

That has some info on it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Lady's is turning brown for the winter its half and half right now.
> View attachment 31746
> View attachment 31754
> 
> ...


This is like Nina's nose, browny pink in the middle and black round the edge. I looked it up and it's common with light coloured dogs with black noses. It's called a Dudley nose. Sun usually turns the light dark again. Best of both worlds


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love Nina's nose
Nose progression 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice nose collage!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What colour are her pads? Nina's pads are like her nose, brown in the centre and black round the edge!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous! Still black? They look black


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Gorgeous! Still black? They look black


Black for sure

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I feel a doggy leather thread coming on!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady's goes this light in the winter and darkens up in the summer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Lady's goes this light in the winter and darkens up in the summer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm hoping Nina's darkens down too!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Lady's goes this light in the winter and darkens up in the summer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


In light of the fact that my two are Lady's mini-me's I wonder if theirs will get dark again, too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They got groomed today and their noses are even lighter than I thought. I wonder if it'll darken back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley nose!! lol, I remember seeing you post that on another thread Ruth and thought you were joking after seeing a recent picture of Dudley!! Have been googling (what did we do before?!), seems that a Dudley nose is when they lighten and stay light, can be seen as a negative thing in some breeds - depending on the coat colour I think. A snow/winter nose is where they lighten in the winter but darken again in the summer, fascinating stuff.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Dudley nose!! lol, I remember seeing you post that on another thread Ruth and thought you were joking after seeing a recent picture of Dudley!! Have been googling (what did we do before?!), seems that a Dudley nose is when they lighten and stay light, can be seen as a negative thing in some breeds - depending on the coat colour I think. A snow/winter nose is where they lighten in the winter but darken again in the summer, fascinating stuff.


Anything called Dudley nose could never be bad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah very interesting Dawn. I had read that Dudley noses usually go dark again. Must look at my source. I suppose I will know when summer comes if Nina's nose turns dark again. Love a black nose.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/noses.html

So if Nina's nose stays lighter she has a Dudley nose. Dark around the edge and pinky brown in the middle. If it turns black again she has a snow nose. 

Definitely not the butterfly pigmentation loss.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Here are Lexi & Beemer's noses. 

Lexi

















Beemer

















Lexi's seem to cover her whole nose whereas Beemer's is just the tip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beemer had a Dudley nose like Nina I think. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I bet they will....and I wonder if it is more common in light dogs???


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I actually double checked to see if her nose was black before because it seems to cover her whole nose. His is just the tip. I think it happened sometime in October.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes Lady's was when the days started getting shorter too...My poor girl barely sees the sun. She has her walk in the morning, which is almost dark, pee break in the lovely sun at noonish, and then walk at 5 which is now in the dark! it is insane. I dont see the sun hardly at all


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I bet they will....and I wonder if it is more common in light dogs???


Yes it is!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've October pictures in which Nina's nose is jet black, since about end Oct/beg Nov, the little nose has lightened in the centre. Have to wait to see if it's a winter nose or Dudley nose. I hope it darkens again. Nina's brother still has his black nose.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I wonder if you can give them vitamin D??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I wonder if you can give them vitamin D??


Lol!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I wonder if you can give them vitamin D??


Fish oils? My sister has vitiligo and I had a small patch when I was young so we find it amusing that my dogs would have a similar skin condition. Like you Ruth, I hope theirs go back to being black. I guess I'll be waiting for the sun starts to rise earlier as well as my two to see what kind of nose they have.


----------

